# How good is this job offer?



## ameya85 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello Expats,

I have recently accepted a job offer in Philippines, Manila. I will mostly be staying in or around Quezon City area. 

I am offered a before tax salary of P120,000 which includes rentals too. How good do you see this offer is?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ameya85 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have recently accepted a job offer in Philippines, Manila. I will mostly be staying in or around Quezon City area.
> 
> I am offered a before tax salary of P120,000 which includes rentals too. How good do you see this offer is?


Hi Ameya85,

The amount seems pretty good. A lot will depend on the lifestyle you want to live in your off hours really and things like internet, cable TV in your home. Also electric power is high in the Philippines. But all in all, the salary seems okay.

Main thing is to be very sure the job is all it seems to be. Leave yourself a way out (financially) if things don't work out. Also, for your own safety and well-being, NEVER allow your employer or anyone else to have, take, or keep your passport. Another thing, be very sure your employer gets you the legal "work permit" as soon as you start work. Without it you could likely be deported. Remember, anything that sounds too good to be true -- usually is...


Best Of Luck...


----------



## ameya85 (Oct 9, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Ameya85,
> 
> The amount seems pretty good. A lot will depend on the lifestyle you want to live in your off hours really and things like internet, cable TV in your home. Also electric power is high in the Philippines. But all in all, the salary seems okay.
> 
> ...


Hi Jet Lag,

Thanks a lot for details. Especially, the passport thing you mentioned. I have made sure that my work permit is processed immediately. I will make sure I don't submit passport to my employer. 
Talking about lifestyle, I am looking forward to stat in a secured, gated apartment which mostly be fully furnished, cable, and internet ready. I will stay only around Quezon area. 
With all these details, do you still find salary to be OK?

Best Regards.


----------



## ameya85 (Oct 9, 2013)

Forgot to mention, this is monthly sal.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ameya85 said:


> Hi Jet Lag,
> 
> Thanks a lot for details. Especially, the passport thing you mentioned. I have made sure that my work permit is processed immediately. I will make sure I don't submit passport to my employer.
> Talking about lifestyle, I am looking forward to stat in a secured, gated apartment which mostly be fully furnished, cable, and internet ready. I will stay only around Quezon area.
> ...


With most of your expenses being payed, that seems like a good monthly salary and should allow you, if careful, to save a good amount. 
Takes time to learn your way around Manila as it is so large and public transport is difficult. But there are many places worth seeing and things to do. Mall of Asia as well as other shopping and tourism places. Online, take a look at Baguio City as well as the Subic Bay area. Those and many other places are less than a day away from Quezon City for places to go...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag brings good points to the table. 120k is fine but insure your electric water gas internet etc are part of the package. What about mobile phone and the subscription? How about transportation? Is it provided? If they provide you a car does a driver come with it.? How far from your residence is the jobsite? You can hang out in Quezon City but you will tire of it eventually. The housing where in QC. I don't want to give you negative ideas but every city in the world has its poor/ bad areas. 
PI is a great place to live
Oh what is the speed of the internet and who is the provider. All the service provider are ok but if it is a mobile provider in some areas you get very poor reception.

BOTTOM LINE I WOULD TAKE THE DEAL but as Jet said leave yourself an out


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ameya85: working in Ph can never be a long term plan: when the powers-be switch, they can switch the laws to kick you out .. other than to secure more votes. . 

And again, stay under the radar, if you want to preserve your hide

And if you are coming alone it's fine

if you are coming as a family, considering how foreigners are considered cash-cows .. I would think twice

A distant relative of mine, who has been going to Makati area wanted to move their with his wife.

I just took him on a tour, and showed the 'other' sides of Manila and reminded him, he can't stay in Makati always, heck, even to go to the airport you have to traverse some interesting areas .. and of course, if you decide to go on a holiday etc, that it can get a bit hairy.

He got the message : declined the offer and works offshore - for his PH office, and flies in there when needed. . 

btw, don't take me wrong, but I have felt much much and much safer in places far away from Manila - Manila, attracting the 10% of the population all jam packed - has naturally become the hot bed of robbers, kidnappers, scammers, and all and sundry - when you stop a cab, a guy will demand money for picking taxi-for example .. and stuff - that don't happen away from Manila ..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jonjovic: I know a guy, who was renting in St Francis, rental = 120,000 peso, and each night he used to spend 30,000 + peso in some clubs .. well, he only goes out once a month .. 

you are right there: it maybe fantastic for some people's lifestyle, and maybe barely there for some, like if you need your own cook to get your own meals .. etc.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jonjovic said:


> Hold on. Never ever simply asking a salary whether is it OK or not and expect other people with different lifestyle give you a perfect answer.
> 
> It is likely you are leaving the money in the table. Worst you are likely being paid lower than you get in your home country.
> 
> ...


While this is true and personal lifestyle will dictate a base level of income to get by, I think the original poster is trying to get a feel for basic cost of living vs. the salary offered. 
Where rent etc is being paid by the employer, utilities, food, and personal items would be the only fluid expenses here.
As such, I would still say that the salary is pretty good indeed.

I would advise the poster though to make an exploratory trip to Manila to get a real feel for the place and to make an informed decision on the move prior to the start date of work. Not sure that is possible for most. Especially since the departure country is India and a long way from here.

I say go for it and always be (financially) prepared to vacate the position and the country if need be...


----------



## ameya85 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you very much for all the comments and suggestions. I have got some of the most important points while looking out for accommodation. 

Talking about lifestyle, I am not a party monger or travel junkie. I love to spend time at home or nearby areas. Though I will definitely need a high speed internet for making international video calls. 

I will mostly look for a place to stay which is at walking distance from my office. That is the reason I am so high on Quezon City. To be precise Eastwood. I won't need transport in that case. I will check about mobile subscription in my home country itself. I plan to checkout Matrix SIM plans before I come. Are there any better alternatives to Matrix?

Also, I forgot to mention that I am not coming as a new joinee. I am being sent from India to PH on an assignment for a year. So I do not intend to stay longer than 1 year. That said, I will have no problems with employer related issues. Ther is a support team who will help me get settled and stay safe.

Thanks a lot to all of you who replied. 

Best Regards


----------

